# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Crushed Granite Paths

## tony-w

I have approx 70 sq M of garden paths to lay. I thought Crushed Granite would look good and be the cheapest. Can any one give me some pointers, I was thinking of laying it about 70mm thick and then lightly dusting some cement over and watering, do you have to use a Whacker Packer? 
Regards 
tony -w

----------


## Dan574

You should be able to get some mixed with cement already, we can down here.   
Its pretty straight forward, put up your form work/garden edging then you will have to compact it somehow, wacker pack, roller, piece of timber attached to a sledge hammer anything heavy to compact it will work.   
You will have to add a bit more after you have compacted it until you reach your desired height.

----------


## tony-w

Thanks Dan, the Landscape suppliers don't have the cement already mixed. I think I will try a small area first, I need it quite compacted as I have a DINGO that I would like to drive over it. Does it set as hard as concrete? 
Regards 
tony-w

----------


## dazzler

I would hire the plate compacter over the weekend to give it all a good going over.  Do an initial compact, lightly water and then compact again and then again and again over the weekend.

----------


## Vernonv

When we did our paths/entry, we didn't add cement and didn't bother compacting with a compactor (just stomped on it a bit with my big feet). After the first decent bit a rain the deco granite was rock solid. 
If you use this method you need of over fill a little.

----------


## Blu_Rock

I put down crushed granite on an area of my drive and stomped it down with a lump of metal welded onto a bar/handle but I did not include adding cement to the granite. A mate of mine who is a landscaper has since told me that it is probably best to add a small amount of cement to the mix when laying and then sprinkle a bit of the top once it is laid and then water it in. This has two benefits: it binds the material together so that you do not end up tracking small amounts of stuff all over the place (and into the house, a problem that I have) and also it helps control weeds that inevitably sprout up through the gravel (I am constantly having to use Roundup to control the weeds). 
Regarding whether the neat granite (without cement added) sets as hard as concrete, in my case, it did not.  Although it did end up pretty well compacted over time, unless you add the concrete, I have found that it tends to have small amounts of loose  material scattered over the surface. These get caught in the soles of shoes and carried/deposited elsewhere.

----------


## jamc0984

what area are you in? I work for a landscape yard in the Western suburbs (darra) and we can mix in ivory cement to deco to make a stabalised mix. We will deliver anywhere so if you want to come in, or call we can help you out.

----------


## Terrian

> I This has two benefits: it binds the material together so that you do not end up tracking small amounts of stuff all over the place (and into the house, a problem that I have) and also it helps control weeds that inevitably sprout up through the gravel (I am constantly having to use Roundup to control the weeds).

  I have a lilydale toppings driveway, it is at least 15 years old, it is well compacted, so well that I had to use a jack hammer to make a trench in it. Give you an idea of how rock hard it is?
Anyway, weeds grow in it all the time  :Smilie:  If fact, the only place weeds have yet to show their ugly heads is where I have laid concrete.

----------


## Terrian

> what area are you in? I work for a landscape yard in the Western suburbs (darra) and we can mix in ivory cement to deco to make a stabalised mix.  so if you want to come in, or call we can help you out.

  we did the same, just mix it thru with a loader, works fine   

> We will deliver anywhere

  If you can pay the delivery fee, we can deliver anywhere  :Smilie:

----------


## WINKWORTH

dan where do you buy the crushed granite i live in caroline springs.
tks mike

----------


## WINKWORTH

> You should be able to get some mixed with cement already, we can down here.   
> Its pretty straight forward, put up your form work/garden edging then you will have to compact it somehow, wacker pack, roller, piece of timber attached to a sledge hammer anything heavy to compact it will work.   
> You will have to add a bit more after you have compacted it until you reach your desired height.

  Hi Dan not sure if you are receiving my reply.  I need the crushed garnite mix I live in Caroline Springs. Where can I buy it locally?? 
Tks Mike

----------


## WINKWORTH

I am in Caroline Springs and need the crushed granite mix. Where is your yard?? 
Tks Mike

----------

